# I'm making a free web course about pianosketching and orchestration - Discord Community reaching 80 members!



## rlundv (Dec 13, 2022)

The Community Discord is up! Join here:
https://discord.gg/XcG8cz2C2P

If you feel like it, it would be GREAT if you could answer a couple of questions here:








From Piano To Orchestra - Web Course 2023


Hey guys! So, I'm writing the scripts for the episodes these days, and it would be very helpful if you could answer a couple of questions for me - trying to make this small series as useful as possible!




forms.gle





Course teaser


----------



## Markrs (Dec 13, 2022)

Really exciting to see this Runar, I love your compositions and walkthroughs and would be very happy to be able to produce compositions like yours. 

Teaser looks all good to me 😊


----------



## rlundv (Dec 13, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Really exciting to see this Runar, I love your compositions and walkthroughs and would be very happy to be able to produce compositions like yours.
> 
> Teaser looks all good to me 😊


Thanks a lot, Mark - I'm glad to hear that. Looking forward to having you on board for this one!


----------



## daychase (Dec 13, 2022)

The trailer seems good for the most part and I'm absolutely on board with what it offers, but I think it'd be a great idea to feature an orchestrated version of the piece as part of the trailer, given the title and premise. It'd also demonstrate in just that one video that you know what you're talking about regarding orchestration, I'm sure.

Also, small typo at 0:23 - you typed "rythms", not "rhythms"! 😉


----------



## rlundv (Dec 13, 2022)

daychase said:


> The trailer seems good for the most part and I'm absolutely on board with what it offers, but I think it'd be a great idea to feature an orchestrated version of the piece as part of the trailer, given the title and premise. It'd also demonstrate in just that one video that you know what you're talking about regarding orchestration, I'm sure.
> 
> Also, small typo at 0:23 - you typed "rythms", not "rhythms"! 😉


Awesome, thanks - this kind of stuff is just what I need! Since it's the teaser, I wanted to wait with the full orchestration until the trailer is done, so the piece in the background will be fully fleshed out, but I totally get your point here. I will reconsider that.


----------



## Wensleydale (Dec 13, 2022)

I’m a bit puzzled by “no music theory knowledge needed”. Can you really use orchestral scores without knowing any theory? Or do you mean you are proposing to _teach_ the necessary theory?


----------



## rlundv (Dec 13, 2022)

Wensleydale said:


> I’m a bit puzzled by “no music theory knowledge needed”. Can you really use orchestral scores without knowing any theory? Or do you mean you are proposing to _teach_ the necessary theory?


Thanks for the feedback! 

Indeed, it is possible - I have close to zero theoretical skills myself, and can only read super simple lines in G/bass-clef, but have learned a ton from scores still. Looking at the devices, structure, tempo, dynamics, and doublings is luckily quite easy to spot and study if you know what to look for. But by all means, I'm just an amateur, so there are of course tons of stuff I miss out on as well. 

But it's been enough to get me going on a lot of pieces so far, and it's very much fun


----------



## Markrs (Dec 13, 2022)

Whereas I have learned a ton of theory over the last couple of years and can barely compose my way out of a paper bag (strange British term if that reads oddly). 

For me theory is a way to translate ideas but it is imperfect just like written language is (it is often hard to convey things like sarcasm in written words for example). For me being able to create music is more important that being able to read and understand music, but both can compliment each other.


----------



## rlundv (Dec 13, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Whereas I have learned a ton of theory over the last couple of years and can barely compose my way out of a paper bag (strange British term if that reads oddly).
> 
> For me theory is a way to translate ideas but it is imperfect just like written language is (it is often hard to convey things like sarcasm in written words for example). For me being able to create music is more important that being able to read and understand music, but both can compliment each other.


That's a really nice way of describing it, Mark. It's actually the main idea behind this whole course - you can do A LOT of stuff without knowing so much about theory - AND have fun at the same time


----------



## 3DC (Dec 13, 2022)

If I may...

The problem with all courses is that they are not precisely defined. Usually they don't solve problems. Most authors don't know who are their target group. Who is your customer, at what level and what he wants to achieve from this course. More importantly how you and this course will make it happen. Your course must actually solve a huge problem if you hope to see any money.

In simple words teaching is not enough. 

For example: 

90% of all piano courses fail because people have huge problem playing with both hands but this doesn't stop all course authors to make yet another really useless course failing to explain this crucial part to potential customers.
Another one is that they almost never teach voice leading, inversions, most used chord progressions. In fact most are beginner oriented wit too much theory or really boring exercises. 
People need step by step guidance with practical examples, context, tips and tricks. 

The same goes with any Orchestra courses. 

For example: 
I need to make animation music for animated short. So my beginner level "pain points" are:

How do I do that and where to start? 
I need to know how to make simple motif, then phrase, sentence and sequence?
How many bars, sections, tempo ? 
How to use rhythm patterns, scales, inversions, voice leading to convey emotions?
How to make simple template for sketching?
How to divide piano sketch to orchestra?
How to make simple arrangement?
How to mix and master orchestra - essential guide?

Now from this "pain points" you can make your trailer. 

In simple words teach me "how to fish".  

Looking forward to your course.


----------



## rlundv (Dec 13, 2022)

3DC said:


> If I may...
> 
> The problem with all courses is that they are not precisely defined. Usually they don't solve problems. Most authors don't know who are their target group. Who is your customer, at what level and what he wants to achieve from this course. More importantly how you and this course will make it happen. Your course must actually solve a huge problem if you hope to see any money.
> 
> ...


Man, thank you so much for such an in-depth answer. I had some of these as bullet points in my script for the trailer, but this is very helpful. 

Can I ask, are you also an educator of some sort, or just tired of courses not living up to what they promise? The idea about "pain points" is really neat, have not seen it explained like that before.

I was very much planning of making this a "holding hands" sort of approach, or what you call "how to fish". But seeing this in the text gave me some new perspectives, and I think I have to be even more thorough in my approach.

I can very much relate to how you describe courses in general, having bought a fair share of them myself... It was either way too much theory, or just watching people noodle around for hours - and the frustration I felt after buying those is actually the prime motivation for making this course 

I'm not saying I can do it better - at all - but I will at least try a different approach.


----------



## 3DC (Dec 13, 2022)

rlundv said:


> Can I ask, are you also an educator of some sort, or just tired of courses not living up to what they promise?
> 
> I'm not saying I can do it better - at all - but I will at least try a different approach.



I teach Blender 3D, FX, video editing, colour grading, character animation and story development for film and animation. 

You can always do better and if you know your stuff well, you can make even some decent money. But you have to deliver what you promise. Nothing worse for business then disappointed customer and nothing better for promotion then satisfied customer. 

If you say you will teach your students how to play piano then you can't teach music theory or even worse music history. And by the end of your course your students should be able to play piano with both hands - period. Or good enough to eventually transition to intermediate level.

The key is to ask your students where are their pain points. BTW these are usually the same we had when we started but we don't think about them now. 

My suggestion would be to make a path for your courses from absolute beginners to pro level. Split the topics to several manageable courses. 

For example: 

- Free intro course: DAW selection, sample libraries, simple template, first example to get wet feet
- Music theory - harmony, intervals, scales, progressions, voice leading, 
- Piano basics - scales, inversions, emotional effects, rhythm patterns, tricks for both hands playing
- Main course - motif, phrase, sentence and sequences, arrangements, emotions, orchestration
- Optional course - Mix and mastering essentials. 

All of them should lead to independent beginner composer. The main bait. The end goal.  

The first free course should paint a clear picture of your knowledge level is on one hand and give a taste or assurance that people will actually learn how to solve their problems and become beginner composer. If this one is good you will have no problem people signing for paid courses. However I would not charge 500$ for these courses. Make them affordable and worthy of serious consideration. 

Finally ditch the cat and other non relevant stuff in trailer video. You have less then 30 seconds to convince people your course will solve their problems.

These are just my suggestion but I hope it will help you with your courses. 
I am sorry for lengthy reply and bad English.


----------



## rlundv (Dec 13, 2022)

3DC said:


> I teach Blender 3D, FX, video editing, colour grading, character animation and story development for film and animation.


Ah, great stuff! Then I can understand where your thoughts and opinions come from.


3DC said:


> The key is to ask your students where are their pain points. BTW these are usually the same we had when we started but we don't think about them now.


Yeah, I have to keep this in mind, even more than I thought initially. I have made a questionnaire that will come with the trailer to get some of the interested students to describe their pain points a bit more. 

Do you think that can be useful? Or do students in general have a hard time describing their pain points too?


3DC said:


> All of them should lead to independent beginner composer. The main bait. The end goal.


Yes, exactly!


3DC said:


> The first free course should paint a clear picture of your knowledge level is on one hand and give a taste or assurance that people will actually learn how to solve their problems and become beginner composer. If this one is good you will have no problem people signing for paid courses. However I would not charge 500$ for these courses. Make them affordable and worthy of serious consideration.


The idea of this first small course is to make it free and available to everyone, since times are tough, and paywalls are keeping a lot of the valuable stuff hidden for many. But still, this is solid advice.


3DC said:


> Finally ditch the cat and other non relevant stuff in trailer video. You have less then 30 seconds to convince people your course will solve their problems.


Hehe, yes. Was also a bit of me experimenting with graphics and learning myself how to make it look nice - but I hear you! 30 seconds is not much time, indeed.


3DC said:


> These are just my suggestion but I hope it will help you with your courses.
> I am sorry for lengthy reply and bad English.


Absolutely man, I really appreciate you taking your time!


----------



## Chris_B (Dec 13, 2022)

Runar, what a kind and generous offer. I just watched some of your other YT videos. No question you have deep skills! Sign me up, please. Pretty sure your course will fill up quickly.


----------



## rlundv (Dec 13, 2022)

Chris_B said:


> Runar, what a kind and generous offer. I just watched some of your other YT videos. No question you have deep skills! Sign me up, please. Pretty sure your course will fill up quickly.


Thank you so much, Chris! Glad to have you on board! The nice thing about a free course is that its room for everyone :D


----------



## rlundv (Dec 14, 2022)

Hey guys, I made a small form with some questions related to the course-material.
Would be great if you could answer a couple of questions! No need for emails or anything like that.








From Piano To Orchestra - Web Course 2023


Hey guys! So, I'm writing the scripts for the episodes these days, and it would be very helpful if you could answer a couple of questions for me - trying to make this small series as useful as possible!




docs.google.com


----------



## gyprock (Dec 14, 2022)

As long as the course is based on how "you" compose and "your" approach then this is more useful than a long winded theoretical diatribe. In today's competitive landscape, the only thing you can really sell is an approach. All the information about harmony, counterpoint, orchestration etc is already out there. What most people want are the light bulb moments "Oh, I see, that's how he or she does it". Whether it's the correct approach or not is irrelevent. If you can achieve a great composition and mockup with no theoretical knowledge is actually more enticing. What is sad are the videos from seasoned composers that can't create a light bulb moment, only a giant yawn.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 14, 2022)

I've submitted the form and am interested in the course. I hope it's marginally more useful and involved than most other courses I've come across. Please focus on actual projects and exercises. Dry information is *not* an effective teaching strategy.


----------



## 3DC (Dec 14, 2022)

Well I replied to your questionnaire and subscribed to your YT. Now I am looking forward to your courses.

But I have to tell you this excellent video of yours is like Chinese for me. I understand basic principles of music instruments, sound design, scales, simple harmony, rhythms and melody but how to put all together to anything like this is just impossible for me. 

And you did it with only 3 notes theme.


----------



## rlundv (Dec 14, 2022)

gyprock said:


> As long as the course is based on how "you" compose and "your" approach then this is more useful than a long winded theoretical diatribe. In today's competitive landscape, the only thing you can really sell is an approach. All the information about harmony, counterpoint, orchestration etc is already out there. What most people want are the light bulb moments "Oh, I see, that's how he or she does it". Whether it's the correct approach or not is irrelevent. If you can achieve a great composition and mockup with no theoretical knowledge is actually more enticing. What is sad are the videos from seasoned composers that can't create a light bulb moment, only a giant yawn.


Dude, you are so spot on. Thanks for posting this!!


----------



## Markrs (Dec 14, 2022)

rlundv said:


> Hey guys, I made a small form with some questions related to the course-material.
> Would be great if you could answer a couple of questions! No need for emails or anything like that.
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Runar,

I have completed the survey. Just to say the input on the final field for thoughs on things that haven’t worked in other courses, is pretty small. It should probably be an input box rather than just a short line.

Any way I have pasted my comments for that area below:

What I personally need is a real step by step process, how things stitch together and how you can then do small variations to get different results. 

I think most tutorials don’t start at the beginning, like should I do a piano sketch for the whole thing, or just part of it, or no piano sketch, and play with sounds.

I think most course try to avoid rules or guidelines as music can be done in many ways, but for newer people this can be disorienting. It is a bit like saying there are many ways to write a language so you shouldn’t learn any rules but make up random stuff and see if it makes sense to you or someone else..

For me the crucial part is clear and concise steps, just like in baking (I know this is something orchestral recipes has done as a approach). At the end of the day the key is to help people get started (so start with something very simple), then show how you can take that simple thing and make a few changes to take it up another level. People want to enjoy the process, but feeling like they can create something without needing to spend many years studying first.

During this process the learning will then build up techniques and create a toolkit they can use when they want to create music in a particular style. Start with something basic and build on it.

I also think exploring things that can help shortcut either knowledge, technique or inspiration is good. So that might be something that randomly creates a starting point. Tools that help with chord movement like scaler, or apps, sequencing, ostinatos, or even like little performance elements like you also get in scaler. I also thing later on it is worth exploring tools like Divisimate.

On a personally level, I have studied lots, which I do enjoy doing, but it actually leaves to more overwhelm and choices, the same with all the sample libraries, synths and effects we buy. 

What I personally need is a course that strips that all away, and starts not at the beginning with several hours of theory (which I do think can help as you progress) but we actually just creating your first track, even if it is just basic, chords, ostinato and a melody. At the end of the day you have created something that is yours.

Another technique that baking recipes use is to first get the learner to just follow you. Just do what you do and get comfortable with the DAW, the instruments, chords, melody. Just follow along, in the style of Bob Ross. Then you show how they can make small changes to make it their own. Repeat this for various styles of music, and over time the learning with get more and more confident. 

The above approach is the ”crafts” approach that we have used for millennia and I think it is very useful. You learn the basics by coping (this is also way people do mockups at the end of the day), then vary and expand this. Once they get comfortable with that you move on to the next technique they can copy vary.

Anyway I hope these rambling thoughts help 😊


----------



## rlundv (Dec 14, 2022)

3DC said:


> Well I replied to your questionnaire and subscribed to your YT. Now I am looking forward to your courses.
> 
> But I have to tell you this excellent video of yours is like Chinese for me. I understand basic principles of music instruments, sound design, scales, simple harmony, rhythms and melody but how to put all together to anything like this is just impossible for me.
> 
> And you did it with only 3 notes theme.



Thank you very much, man! I will try to be your Chinese translator from now on  No, but seriously - making sketches like this one is exactly what we are going to do in the course. With a very gradual step-wise approach, it's not as hard as it seems. If we have some tools and some idea about how to approach the process, only a few notes and some beats can take us very far!


----------



## rlundv (Dec 14, 2022)

Markrs said:


> I have completed the survey. Just to say the input on the final field for thoughs on things that haven’t worked in other courses, is pretty small. It should probably be an input box rather than just a short line.


First of all, thanks for the heads up, and for such extensive feedback <3
! I have now fixed it to allow longer passages of text.


Markrs said:


> What I personally need is a real step by step process, how things stitch together and how you can then do small variations to get different results. I think most tutorials don’t start at the beginning, like should I do a piano sketch for the whole thing, or just part of it, or no piano sketch, and play with sounds.


Yes, can really relate to this. It's my number 1 wish when looking at tutorials myself.


Markrs said:


> I think most course try to avoid rules or guidelines as music can be done in many ways, but for newer people this can be disorienting. It is a bit like saying there are many ways to write a language so you shouldn’t learn any rules but make up random stuff and see if it makes sense to you or someone else..


100%. Constrictions, limitations, and rules are absolutely necessary. Also, they are huge unlockers of creativity!


Markrs said:


> People want to enjoy the process, but feeling like they can create something without needing to spend many years studying first.


Yes!


Markrs said:


> What I personally need is a course that strips that all away, and starts not at the beginning with several hours of theory (which I do think can help as you progress) but we actually just creating your first track, even if it is just basic, chords, ostinato and a melody. At the end of the day you have created something that is yours.


This is the course summarized right there <3


Markrs said:


> Another technique that baking recipes use is to first get the learner to just follow you. Just do what you do and get comfortable with the DAW, the instruments, chords, melody. Just follow along, in the style of Bob Ross. Then you show how they can make small changes to make it their own. Repeat this for various styles of music, and over time the learning with get more and more confident.


The copy-and-follow approach is very interesting. I will keep this in mind when designing the exercises we are going to do together.


----------



## rlundv (Dec 14, 2022)

Crowe said:


> I've submitted the form and am interested in the course. I hope it's marginally more useful and involved than most other courses I've come across. Please focus on actual projects and exercises. Dry information is *not* an effective teaching strategy.


Thanks a lot, Crowe! I will try my best to make it as useful as possible. Expect a different, active approach. No endless passive watching.


----------



## Wensleydale (Dec 14, 2022)

What @Markrs said. But I’m not sure I can do your questionnaire, because it assumes that one does actually make music. I’m so overwhelmed by complicated software, and spend so much time sorting out computer problems, that I never do.


----------



## Markrs (Dec 14, 2022)

Wensleydale said:


> What @Markrs said. But I’m not sure I can do your questionnaire, because it assumes that one does actually make music. I’m so overwhelmed by complicated software, and spend so much time sorting out computer problems, that I never do.


I am with you on that. There is just not enough time to do it all, when in truth we know the thing we want to do is create. Instead spend all the time researching and then learning those things, which we never master because we never really use them.


----------



## rlundv (Dec 14, 2022)

Wensleydale said:


> What @Markrs said. But I’m not sure I can do your questionnaire, because it assumes that one does actually make music. I’m so overwhelmed by complicated software, and spend so much time sorting out computer problems, that I never do.


Hey Wensleydale, thanks for commenting! 

I get this, and it sucks. Think it's more common to most hobby/professional composers than we would like to admit...

However, you can absolutely fill it in based upon what you wished you can have done, or how you think you would have reacted to the situations described in there. 

I would like to mention that if you have a DAW, some piano samples, and a midi-keyboard, you have enough to follow this course.


----------



## rlundv (Dec 14, 2022)

Markrs said:


> I am with you on that. There is just not enough time to do it all, when in truth we know the thing we want to do is create. Instead spend all the time researching and then learning those things, which we never master because we never really use them.


100% truth right here. I want to change that approach. 99% doing from now on.


----------



## Wensleydale (Dec 14, 2022)

rlundv said:


> However, you can absolutely fill it in based upon what you wished you can have done, or how you think you would have reacted to the situations described in there.


I’ve done my best, but I had to fudge some of the answers. I said I’ve been making music with a DAW for at least 5 years. The truth is that I’ve been trying to work out _how_ to make music with a DAW for at least 5 years.


----------



## rlundv (Dec 14, 2022)

Wensleydale said:


> I’ve done my best, but I had to fudge some of the answers. I said I’ve been making music with a DAW for at least 5 years. The truth is that I’ve been trying to work out _how_ to make music with a DAW for at least 5 years.


That's more than good enough for me  I hope you will join this one, gonna be a lot of hand-holding, which might clear up some of those problems you are experiencing!


----------



## rlundv (Dec 14, 2022)

Thanks to all of you that have replied to the survey, this is helping me a TON! Will make a small video about the results once it's been up a week or so - stay tuned!


----------



## rlundv (Dec 15, 2022)

So what color do you guys prefer on my side shot?


----------



## Markrs (Dec 15, 2022)

rlundv said:


> So what color do you guys prefer on my side shot?


The 1st one, as it is red based where as 2 and 3 have too much blue (as you are also wearing blue), given you are wearing blue. In the 3rd one the light blue is too close in colour to the unit your lamp is sitting on. 1st one also brings warmth into the frame due to the red in the light.


----------



## rlundv (Dec 15, 2022)

Markrs said:


> The 1st one, as it is red based where as 2 and 3 have too much blue (as you are also wearing blue), given you are wearing blue. In the 3rd one the light blue is too close in colour to the unit your lamp is sitting on. 1st one also brings warmth into the frame due to the red in the light.


Thanks for your input! Most people seem to like the red one so far :D


----------



## rlundv (Dec 19, 2022)

It's been almost a week, and 45 people took their time to answer my questions! That makes me incredibly happy, and I'm very thankful to you all!

Here are the results:


----------



## rlundv (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Markrs (Dec 19, 2022)

Was the results different to what you expected Runar?


----------



## rlundv (Dec 19, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Was the results different to what you expected Runar?


I was a little surprised that under 5 % states they always finish their pieces! This means there is a lot of room for improvement for the rest of us on that topic 

But apart from that, I found it VERY helpful, especially the last section where people could write more freely. It's interesting that so many find the most common way of making orchestral tutorials so subpar in terms of motivation and learning!


----------



## Markrs (Dec 19, 2022)

rlundv said:


> I was a little surprised that under 5 % states they always finish their pieces! This means there is a lot of room for improvement for the rest of us on that topic
> 
> But apart from that, I found it VERY helpful, especially the last section where people could write more freely. It's interesting that so many find the most common way of making orchestral tutorials so subpar in terms of motivation and learning!


I think being creative in the modern age is hard in general, whether it is art, writing a book or music. In fact sometimes the more you know the harder it is, as you then start over thinking and create music that is over complex.


----------



## rlundv (Dec 19, 2022)

Markrs said:


> I think being creative in the modern age is hard in general, whether it is art, writing a book or music. In fact sometimes the more you know the harder it is, as you then start over thinking and create music that is over complex.


Can absolutely relate to that


----------



## rlundv (Dec 19, 2022)

Here is the final trailer for the course:


----------



## 3DC (Dec 19, 2022)

rlundv said:


> Here is the final trailer for the course:



Looking very good. How soon we can expect the course?


----------



## sundrowned (Dec 19, 2022)

rlundv said:


> I was a little surprised that under 5 % states they always finish their pieces!


I don't finish pieces because 9 times out of 10 when I come back to them I pretty much hate what I've done previously. Though maybe that just means I should finish everything as quickly as possible


----------



## rlundv (Dec 21, 2022)

First episode is out!


----------



## Rich4747 (Dec 21, 2022)

Being able to teach and demonstrate effectively is an art form highly valued. It involves removing your ego and or personal baggage and letting the knowledge flow. Few can do it well. Your musical talent is a great added bonus. Really excited about this series and will be watching them all. Part 1 was excellent.


----------



## rlundv (Dec 21, 2022)

Rich4747 said:


> Being able to teach and demonstrate effectively is an art form highly valued. It involves removing your ego and or personal baggage and letting the knowledge flow. Few can do it well. Your musical talent is a great added bonus. Really excited about this series and will be watching them all. Part 1 was excellent.


You just made my day, man! SO glad you found it useful. Will do my best to make the next parts of the series as useful and inspiring. Please let me know in the comments if there is anything in particular you would like me to do, or even break down in greater detail.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 21, 2022)

rlundv said:


> Here is the final trailer for the course:



One small suggestion - the course is meant to teach piano to orchestra, but the entire music for the trailer is just piano. Doesn't necessarily convey the purpose of the course IMO!


----------



## rlundv (Dec 21, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> One small suggestion - the course is meant to teach piano to orchestra, but the entire music for the trailer is just piano. Doesn't necessarily convey the purpose of the course IMO!


Good suggestion!! I should have done both and expanded the theme in the first half into the full orchestral version in the second. It's my first trailer ever, so I guess there will be a lot of smaller hiccups like this along the way


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 21, 2022)

Really great first episode - I enjoyed seeing your process for sketching, especially because it is so different than what I currently do. Always like seeing a new approach to things - will definitely have to try this!


----------



## rlundv (Dec 21, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Really great first episode - I enjoyed seeing your process for sketching, especially because it is so different than what I currently do. Always like seeing a new approach to things - will definitely have to try this!


So glad to hear that! I tried to find a level that was easy for beginners but also a bit interesting at least, to more advanced composers. Will notch it up as the series moves along. Thanks for checking it out :D


----------



## Ed Wine (Dec 21, 2022)

I'd like to second what Rich4747 said above. A great tutorial. I think you're on to a winner.


----------



## rlundv (Dec 21, 2022)

Ed Wine said:


> I'd like to second what Rich4747 said above. A great tutorial. I think you're on to a winner.


Thanks a lot, Ed, makes me very glad to hear that. Will try my best to make the whole series interesting and inspiring!


----------



## rlundv (Dec 22, 2022)

I have made a small Discord community to support this series - would love you to join!

https://discord.gg/XcG8cz2C2P


----------



## rlundv (Dec 25, 2022)

rlundv said:


> I have made a small Discord community to support this series - would love you to join!
> 
> https://discord.gg/XcG8cz2C2P


Soon reaching 50 people, and a lot of demos and sketches already being shared. Open for everyone!


----------



## rlundv (Jan 5, 2023)

E02 is now out! I decided to split the course into two parts, so you can work with it in smaller segments. Hope you'll like it!


----------



## DaddyO (Jan 5, 2023)

Late getting to this, will check it out. Thanks Runar.


----------



## bosone (Jan 5, 2023)

subscribed!  thanks


----------



## rlundv (Jan 5, 2023)

DaddyO said:


> Late getting to this, will check it out. Thanks Runar.


Thanks man! Hope you find it useful  I also made a small community on Discord, where we share sketches and give each other feedback - you are most welcome to join!


----------



## rlundv (Jan 5, 2023)

bosone said:


> subscribed!  thanks


Wonderful, thank you! <3


----------



## rlundv (Jan 6, 2023)

The "From Piano to Orchestra"-community is soon reaching 80 members!

If you have not signed up, we would love to have you on board:

https://discord.gg/XcG8cz2C2P


----------



## pinki (Sunday at 1:27 AM)

Congratulations on this …it’s great to see your method. 

Quantize…I think you need to unpack your approach a bit more. For me I would never advise to quantize in writing notes into a DAW, as it takes the unique flavour of each individual away. Better to slow down the tempo if students cannot play a line and then return the tempo…this way the character is retained. You do mention slowing down tempo I notice but maybe unpack the whole accuracy notion.

Anyhow just a thought on what looks like an excellent course.

(I only watched some of the first video so maybe you do go into this later?)


----------



## rlundv (Sunday at 2:25 AM)

pinki said:


> Congratulations on this …it’s great to see your method.
> 
> Quantize…I think you need to unpack your approach a bit more. For me I would never advise to quantize in writing notes into a DAW, as it takes the unique flavour of each individual away. Better to slow down the tempo if students cannot play a line and then return the tempo…this way the character is retained. You do mention slowing down tempo I notice but maybe unpack the whole accuracy notion.
> 
> ...


Hey man! Thanks, that's very helpful! I do go into it more in the orchestration since we rerecord the lines to give them a more human feel. The piano sketch is indeed more quantized and simple. I also have made the first two episodes quite simple in terms of both composition and orchestration but will make the next episodes more in-depth as the viewer gets more experience.

Personally, I do both and just listen to what sounds the best. Sometimes it's one the grid, at other times it's not. In these fast, adventure-style short note-based pieces, I tend to use soft quantize only though


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Sunday at 9:27 AM)

AK Dern’s mock-ups all seem hard quantized to the grid (in her videos at least) so it’s a viable approach. Maybe she uses tempo track variance for the human feel.


----------



## Markrs (Sunday at 10:13 AM)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> AK Dern’s mock-ups all seem hard quantized to the grid (in her videos at least) so it’s a viable approach. Maybe she uses tempo track variance for the human feel.


@David Kudell has also done a video on that he hard quantize as well.


----------



## rlundv (Sunday at 10:56 AM)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> AK Dern’s mock-ups all seem hard quantized to the grid (in her videos at least) so it’s a viable approach. Maybe she uses tempo track variance for the human feel.


I agree, tempo track editing can bring at least as much of the human touch as notes off the grids, imho.


----------

